# Iaconelli, Jordon Lead The Way On Day 1



## Micropterus Salmoides (Apr 10, 2015)

No 30-Pound Bags 


The sight-fishing was very good on day 1 of the Lake Guntersville Bassmaster Elite Series. Day 2 might be an entirely different story.

Mike Iaconelli, who did a fair amount of looking but caught all five of his weigh-in fish via other methods, compiled a 28-02 sack to lead the way in an event that's playing out under rapidly changing conditions. It gave him an advantage of a little more than 2 pounds going into day 2.

Quite a few big females were pulled from the beds under sunny skies, but the ones that remain (and any that move up) will likely be much tougher to pinpoint with the thunderstorms that are predicted to roll in overnight and hang around for much of the day on Friday. For what it's worth, Iaconelli thinks the stormy weather might actually benefit his primary pattern.

Texan Kelly Jordon, who hasn't posted a single-digit finish in almost 4 years, sacked 26-01 to grab the No. 2 slot. In 3rd was Florida veteran Bernie Schultz, who boxed 25-08. Both Jordon and Schultz looked at every fish they weighed.

Skeet Reese, who got off to great starts at both the Bassmaster Classic and the regular-season opener at the Sabine River before fading out of contention, weighed 24-15 to settle into 4th. Third-year pro Kelly Jaye completed the Top 5 with 24-04.


Read more: http://www.bassfan.com/news_article/7202#ixzz3Ww1Zlrn3


http://www.bassfan.com/news_article/7202


----------

